# Replacing Kitchen Cabinet Door Hinges



## Concordseeker (Aug 5, 2007)

I don't know why you are replacing hinges but I just painted my cabinets and sprayed the hinges with chrome auto paint. If it's just a color change you want it's worth a try.


----------



## Dansbell (Jul 29, 2007)

I think new hardware is often a good investment. Personally I like the concealed hinges. They may present more of a challenge for you than you want to attempt. as for filling the holes I use Bondo, just like you would use for auto body repair. It dries fast and hard and is sand-able. Of course you will need to sand each door. As far as getting the doors on straight, I recommend you measure your overlay on your doors and drawers and record it. That is the amount the face is larger than the opening or in other words the amount it over lays the face frame of your cabinet. Knowing this will make your installation much simpler. Your side to side overlay is determined by the hinge you purchase. Cut a few blocks to use as templates. Locate the position of the bottom hinge on the door. Cut a block to mark the hinge position the same each time. Install the bottom Hinge on each door. I then Cut another block that I can place under the bottom hinge in the cabinet to get door at the right height each time I attach it to the face frame. That block will be the one you use to determine your top and bottom overlay. After I know I have the size of that block cut accurately I hold it against the top of the opening and install the top hinge on the face frame in all the cabinet openings. Now I have the bottom hinge on the door an the top hinge in the cabinet. Now I take my block and rest the bottom hinge and door on it and attach it to the face frame. I then align the door and top hinge and screw them together. 

Now that I have typed all that it sounds a lot more complicated than it actually is. Keeping them straight is a lot easier than keeping them at the right height. 

Good Luck


----------



## dilysho (Apr 18, 2008)

You can use specialized devices such as Bessey KBK2440 Cabinet Door Parallel Jaw Bar Clamp Kit.you can buy it online.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Don't let concealed hinges intimidate you because the don't look like any hinge you've ever seen before. They are easy to put in, and have much more adjustment than a more conventional hinge. 

www.rockler.com has Blum brand hinges for about $5/pair, as well as some very informative literature on their website about selecting the right hinge for your application.

If your cabinets are painted, bondo works best. If they're stained, wood putty is fine...Just get putty to match.


----------

